
The water is so hot in Alaska it's killing large numbers of salmon - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/16/us/alaska-salmon-hot-water-trnd/index.html
======
ashishmalik
Human being destroying the nature via Industrialization, one day the nature
will revert Back!

